# Bees on Raspberries



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I got an email from Wine country, asking why the bees are so intent on the raspberries. I have never seen this on my berries in San Mateo. Evidentially, the berries are in a seven acre garden surrounded by wine grapes and forest. 
Any one seen this? Eight bees on one berry?


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

My guess would be they are getting berry juice from ripe/overripe berries.

Tom


----------

